# (Lady) Bikes für große Frauen?



## jjuullee (19. Mai 2011)

Liebe Damen, 

ich habe da mal eine Frage! 

Ich bin 180cm groß und schlank, mit relativ langen Beinen. Seither bin ich immer Herren Bikes gefahren und war damit auch ganz zufrieden. 
Jetzt wurde mir mein geliebtes MTB gestohlen und ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen... 

Gibts hier vielleicht ein paar Mädels, die auch sehr groß,zierlich und schlank sind und mir ihre guten oder schlechten Erfahrungen mit Lady Bikes schildern können?

Soll ich mir lieber ein anständiges Herren Bike kaufen oder macht es wirklich Sinn sich für ein Lady Bike zu entscheiden?
Getestet hab ich natürlich schonmal, aber ich glaube man braucht mehr als 10 Minuten um die wirklichen Vor- und Nachteile zu bemerken... 


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2011)

ums kurz zu machen:



jjuullee schrieb:


> Soll ich mir lieber ein anständiges Herren Bike kaufen


ja!



jjuullee schrieb:


> oder macht es wirklich Sinn sich für ein Lady Bike zu entscheiden?
> :


nein. Lady-Bikes machen imho nur für kleine Frauen Sinn, wenn es keine gescheiten Herrenräder mehr in einer passenden Größe gibt.

Wenn du doch immer mit den "Herren"-Modellen zufrieden warst: Never change a running system, oder so ähnlich 

Lady-Bikes sind nur oftmals bei gleicher Ausstattung teurer als die Herren- oder Unisex-Modelle und haben dazu noch hässliche Farben und seltsame Geometrie (Stichwort: kürzeres Oberrohr, höhere Front, tieferes Tretlager etc. für eine "aufrechte" Sitzposition, die wir Frauen ja angeblich lieber mögen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (19. Mai 2011)

Groß und zierlich? 
Also aus eigener Erfahrung: vergiss es, Du wirst nichts passendes finden. Die Ladybikes hören bei Größe M meistens auf. 
Ich selbst bin "nur" 1,72m, hab ein Schrittmaß von 84cm und fahre immer Herrenbikes in Größe L. Was kleineres bringt einfach nix. 
Letztenendes ist es natürlich eine Wohlfühlfrage, aber ich glaube kaum, dass Du mit Deiner Größe wirklich ein gutes Ladybike finden wirst.
Außerdem hat man bei den Herrenbikes viel mehr Auswahl!


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin "nur" 1,72m, hab ein Schrittmaß von 84cm und fahre immer Herrenbikes in Größe L. :




Streckbank?
Ich bin nur 2 cm kleiner bei 2cm weniger Schrittlänge (also gleiche Oberkörperlänge, nur kürzere Beine ) und fahre beim CC-Rad M bzw. 18'' und bei FR/AM Rädern S. Mit nicht allzu langen Vorbauten, meistens 75cm oder weniger. Und schon da ist die Position nicht allzu aufrecht.


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Mai 2011)

imho macht das nicht wirklich sinn, zumindest bei mittleren und grossen grössen.
die lady bikes sind in der regel teurer als austattungsmässig vergleichbare "herren" bikes.

wenn du gross bist wäre es sich sinnvoll dass du dich in einem qualitativ gutem radladen vermessen lässt, also nicht nur schrittlänge (eh völliger blödsinn, egal ob frau oder mann), 
sondern beinlänge gesamt, unterschenkel bis knie, rumpf- und armlänge etc. um wirklich einen passenden rahmen zu finden.

bei sehr langen beinen kann es schwierig werden weil bei passender sitzlänge der kniewinkel zu klein/spitz wird.

ciao
flo

.. edit, 2 schneller ...


----------



## JarJarBings (19. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Streckbank?
> Ich bin nur 2 cm kleiner bei 2cm weniger Schrittlänge (also gleiche Oberkörperlänge, nur kürzere Beine ) und fahre beim CC-Rad M bzw. 18'' und bei FR/AM Rädern S. Mit nicht allzu langen Vorbauten, meistens 75cm oder weniger. Und schon da ist die Position nicht allzu aufrecht.



Keine Ahnung, ich hab das C2 von Rotwild mit kurzem Vorbau und sitze relativ aufrecht, weil ich sonst Probleme mit dem Nacken habe. 
Die genauen Daten kann ich Dir nicht sagen, mein Mann kümmert sich um das Bike, ich fahre nur.  
Aber ich hab auch bei Haibike, Bergamont etc.nur L-Rahmen getestet, also an der Marke kann's nicht liegen.


----------



## jjuullee (19. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid ja super!
Schon soviele Antworten! 
DANKE! 

Okay... ich mach mich auf die Suche nach einem tollen Herren-Bike. Ich informiere euch dann, was es geworden ist!
Ahnung habe ich leider nicht wirklich und je mehr Händler ich durchmache, desto verwirrter bin ich. 
Letztenendes werde ich mir das Bike kaufen, auf dem ich mich am wohlsten fühle. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp?  
Mehr als 1000.- will ich nicht ausgeben. 
Ich benutze mein Rad wirklich als Fortbewegungsmittel und fahre damit zur Arbeit, einkaufen... wirklich überallhin. Außerdem fahre ich in meiner Freizeit auch Touren, aber nur ganz ´"normale" Touren ohne lustige Wald-Abfahrten ohne Weg oder so...


----------



## JarJarBings (19. Mai 2011)

Tipps kannst Du hier sicher viele bekommen, aber die meisten sind halt doch sehr subjektiv logischerweise. 
Am besten gehst du zu einem Händler vor Ort mit bissi Auswahl und wo Du Dich gut beraten fühlst. Und dann hilft nur durchprobieren. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## ActionBarbie (19. Mai 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hab das C2 von Rotwild mit kurzem Vorbau und sitze relativ aufrecht, weil ich sonst Probleme mit dem Nacken habe.
> Die genauen Daten kann ich Dir nicht sagen, mein Mann kümmert sich um das Bike, ich fahre nur.
> Aber ich hab auch bei Haibike, Bergamont etc.nur L-Rahmen getestet, also an der Marke kann's nicht liegen.



Ich bin 175 und habe ne Schrittlänge von 82 cm. Mein erstes RAd, das Stevens Hardtail war auch L (20") für Touren war das ok, aber im Gelände, gerade bei engeren Kurven war der Bock so starr und ungelenk, dass ich ihn am liebsten in die Pampa gefeuert hätte. Mit meinem 18,5" Tourenfully fahre ich Sachen, das hätte ich vor einem halben Jahr mit dem Hardtail noch für unmöglich gehalten!

(Aber als Rennpfeile auf der Waldautobahn ist das Ding immer noch unschlagbar im Vortrieb)


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2011)

jjuullee schrieb:


> ... mit relativ langen Beinen.


was heisst das in cm?


----------



## Colliz1000 (20. Mai 2011)

Hy,
überwiegend stimmt das wohl mit den Ladybikes, aber im Großen und Ganzen hat sich da doch auch einiges getan. Das hat nichts mit einer schönen Farbe etc. zu tun. Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass ich 1,72 cm groß bin, eine Schrittlänge von 0,83 cm habe, aber einen sehr schmalen und kurzen Oberkörper......

Kurz und knapp, fahre das Scott Contessa in Gr. L und bin super zufrieden.....

LG
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (21. Mai 2011)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Hy,
> überwiegend stimmt das wohl mit den Ladybikes,* aber im Großen und Ganzen hat sich da doch auch einiges getan. Das hat nichts mit einer schönen Farbe etc. zu tun.* Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass ich 1,72 cm groß bin, eine Schrittlänge von 0,83 cm habe, aber einen sehr schmalen und kurzen Oberkörper......
> 
> Kurz und knapp, fahre das Scott Contessa in Gr. L und bin super zufrieden.....
> ...




Das neue Trek LSD ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2011)

Eine Überstandshöhe in der kleinsten Größe von knapp 74cm finde ich nicht besonders gelungen. :-(  Da wäre bei nur 9cm Steuerrohr sicher weniger drin


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Mai 2011)

Du hast recht. Die Überstandhöhe ist für mich, was die Auswahl an Bikes angeht, immer der Killer schlecht hin. Frustrierend ist das ja. Der Thread hier ging aber um ein Rad für eine großere Frau. Für die genannten 180 cm und lange Beine hat sie nur die Qual der Wahl.


----------



## Totengraeber (4. Mai 2016)

Hat sich hier noch etwas Neues ergeben, sind grade auf der Suche nach einem Fully für meine bessere Hälfte.


----------



## mtbbee (4. Mai 2016)

der Thread ist von 2011 - inzwischen gibts 29" .... grosse Räder für grosse Frauen kein Problem  - Frauenräder sind bis auf ggf die Farbe uninteressant. 
Was wäre denn Dein Problem bei der Findung?


----------



## Totengraeber (4. Mai 2016)

Wenn 27,5" - oder lieber noch 26". Bin grade persönlich für mich an einem Rottwild X1 dran und da ist bei ihr der Bedarf geweckt worden, nach einem "leichtgängig" Damen-Fully. Gesetz ist eigentlich bei ihr sonst nur Shimano XT M8000 1x11. Größe 178cm, 61kg und Schrittlänge 85cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2016)

Totengraeber schrieb:


> Wenn 27,5" - oder lieber noch 26". Bin grade persönlich für mich an einem Rottwild X1 dran und da ist bei ihr der Bedarf geweckt worden, nach einem "leichtgängig" Damen-Fully. Gesetz ist eigentlich bei ihr sonst nur Shimano XT M8000 1x11. Größe 178cm, 61kg und Schrittlänge 85cm.



Nur weil eine Dame drauf sitzt, muss es kein Damenrad sein 
Die Antworten von oben sind zwar etwas älter, aber gelten immer noch.
Ein Rad nach einem Ausstattungs-Merkmal zu kaufen halte ich sowieso für... sagen wir's mal nett... nicht sinnvoll. Schminkt euch das ab. Mittlerweile gibt es kaum mehr "schlechte" Schaltungskomponenten, sofern man kein Rad im Baumarkt kauft. Und wenn irgendwas am Rad ist was man dann doch partout nicht mag ist es schnell getauscht. Wenn man beim Fachhändler kauft kann man auch verhandeln, dass es noch vor dem Kauf ausgetauscht wird. Das Fahrgefühl und die Geometrie muss primär passen.
Sinnvoller wäre, wenn du statt der gewünschten Schaltung den Einsatzzweck und die Vorlieben der Fahrerin beschreiben würdest


----------



## Totengraeber (4. Mai 2016)

Geht eigentlich hauptsächlich darum, keinen aktuellen Trend zu verpassen. Das alte Bike von meiner Frau ist nach den zwei Kindern an die kleine Schwester weiter gegeben worden und jetzt ist der Wunsch nach einem Fully gewachsen. M8000 1x11, weil es bezahlbar und gut ist, sonst gibt es da keinen Grund für. Werde den Rahmen wahrscheinlich selber schrauben, jetzt geht es um eine extrem gute Gabel sowie Federung, Steuersatz, Vorbau und Laufräder. Rest wird aus dem Shimano Komplettset XT M8000 bedient.


----------



## mtbbee (4. Mai 2016)

Totengraeber schrieb:


> Bin grade persönlich für mich an einem Rottwild X1 dran


Dann sei doch auch an dem gleichen für Deine Frau dran  - spricht nix dagegen ihr auch so ein nettes Teilchen aufzubauen. 
Obs trendig ist - das wissen nur die Bikebravos . Glaube Trend ist eher 27,5+ 

extrem gute Gabel: Pike oder Fox36? da brauchs aber Federweg ab 150mm
Dämpfer: Debon Air Plus
Vorbau Syntace Megaforce
Laufräder Syntace W35 MX

naja, ich würde mal so fragen: was möchtet Ihr denn zusammen fahren? Strecke, Trail, Enduro ?


----------



## Totengraeber (4. Mai 2016)

Das Rotwild X1 gefällt ihr nicht, haben wir bereits im Bekanntenkreis in der Größe L. Budget liegt bei ca. 3000 €, weil es auch mal angeschlossen wird an der Straße. Fahren hauptsächlich CC sowie ab und an Abfahrt und Bikepark mit Vorort geliehenen Bikes. Alles soll extrem leicht und leichtgängig sein.


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2016)

Totengraeber schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich hauptsächlich darum, keinen aktuellen Trend zu verpassen.



na das wäre ja auch furchtbar 



Totengraeber schrieb:


> Budget liegt bei ca. 3000 €, weil es auch mal angeschlossen wird an der Straße.



sach mal, du trollst doch, oder?


----------



## Totengraeber (4. Mai 2016)

Nee, ist leider so! Ab und an steht es an der Straße, was in Kassel eine Totsünde ist.


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2016)

Totengraeber schrieb:


> Nee, ist leider so! Ab und an steht es an der Straße, was in Kassel eine Totsünde ist.



Vielleicht solltest du dann eher darauf achten, keine "Trends" mitzumachen. Ein altmodisches 26'' Rad mit 9 Gängen wird vielleicht nicht ganz so gern geklaut


----------



## Totengraeber (4. Mai 2016)

Das ist schon der Ausnahmefall (möchte hier nicht über Eigenheiten meiner Frau schreiben), aber wir haben eine R+V Bikeversicherung.


----------



## Totengraeber (6. Mai 2016)

Es wird ein: Cannodale 650b, Größe L, Carbon 2, aus 2015. Danke Ihr Lieben für Eure Hilfe. Mittwoch können wir es abholen.


----------



## Totengraeber (6. Mai 2016)

JekyII


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

